# CHECK IT OUT!! big JONson Stabilizers!!



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

Pm x-ring with questions!!!

Here's a link to his profile.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=338


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

I got a chance to shoot the final product in Yankton - I tried them on the practice range and decided to shoot them for the last 3 days of the shoot. I was very impressed with the settle time and the stability in the wind. Since then I have played with them a bit more and my current setup of a 30" front rod with 3 weights and 12" vbars behind has really slowed down my sight picture. 

I look forward to using them in Colorado at the NAA Targets next week - that will be a great test of wind versus stabilization. 

Great job Jon! :darkbeer:


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

*It's always easier to score if you have a big JONson*

Thanks for the kind words both of you. As Justin said above...these stabilizers have been a long time in the making. I could have introduced them a few years ago, but I wanted to be 100% satisfied with these before I offered them to the general public. In the last three years, I have experiemented with various specifications on the carbon, components, and vibration dampening material. I will post a note when the website is up which should be very very soon. 

I will also be offering special discounted pricing, free shipping, and a free set of weights with the first 200 archerytalkers orders. Details to come.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

looks like a great product from a great guy cant wait to try one


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I will have one of these for indoors next year:darkbeer:. I saw Jons at the Griv Seminar in Bismarck, and really like the look and feel of the one Justin was shooting last week on his Conquest 4.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

I will be getting one of these too :thumb: Looks great Jon....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yeah....you mean I finally get to put one on my bow instead of just getting teasers in my email


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

The stab looks great x-ring! :thumb:


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*more info!*

please send more info to thanks!

I would do a search on yahoo to see if you have a site up but am a bit scard at what the results would be if I typed in big johnson


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bigtim said:


> please send more info to [thanks!
> 
> I would do a search on yahoo to see if you have a site up but am a bit scard at what the results would be if I typed in big johnson


I pulled your e-mail...you don't really want that out there for the ENTIRE world:wink:

Just send x-ring a PM:wink: he will get back to you.....

But there isn't a website YET....but one will be along soon.


----------



## imanut2 (Jul 18, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I pulled your e-mail...you don't really want that out there for the ENTIRE world:wink:
> 
> Just send x-ring a PM:wink: he will get back to you.....
> 
> But there isn't a website YET....but one will be along soon.


No you didn't....I still see it...I won't type it here...but let's say his addy has a great x count at a hot account 


Xring...best wishes to ya bud....I'd get one but since I only hunt, I'm thinking yours may present a bit of a challenge in the woods


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

imanut2 said:


> Xring...best wishes to ya bud....I'd get one but since I only hunt, I'm thinking yours may present a bit of a challenge in the woods


I will be offering hunting lengths and different options as well! 

All PM's have been returned.

Please keep in mind stabilizers will not be ready to ship until the first part of Sept. Keep your eyes peeled for the website later this week/weekend.

Thanks!


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey XRing, will you offer them to shops? I think that could be a major breakthrough at ours... we are in Easton country and I would be all over that... besides, with a logo and name like your stabs have, it is bound to instill some confidence!!:wink:


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Hunting length stabs as well I may be on for one of these as well in around a 10" to 12" length.


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

x-ring said:


> Keep your eyes peeled for the website later this week/weekend.
> 
> Thanks!



Sunday or Saturday night? Friday night or tonight? :wink:


----------



## schling_us (Aug 24, 2006)

*Almost done..*

Mine is supposed to be done this weekend, with powdercoated endcaps and weights. Jon asked if he could keep it for an extra day to get some pics to post so you guys can get a look.:drummer::wink:


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Cant wait to see the website!!


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

XRing
Any chance you'll be at the IBO Worlds?

I'ld really like to check out your stuff.


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

mjgonehunting said:


> XRing
> Any chance you'll be at the IBO Worlds?
> 
> I'ld really like to check out your stuff.



Won't be at the IBO worlds this year....sorry. 

All PM's returned. Website is a work in progress right now....will have pricing and stabilizer options listed on that page. 

Stabilizers will be shipping the first part of Sept. and orders can be placed as soon as my parts come back from the machinist....this way I will prevent any pre-payments or backorders.

Thanks!


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

*matte black....*

A look at the black on black option. This one is for schling_us. Thought I would post a quick picture.


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

wow jon those look amazing. great job


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Twinsfan said:


> wow jon those look amazing. great job


i agree i think i might have to get one of these can you do other colors also


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*Big JONson Stabilizers*

I have been shooting Big JONson stabilizers for about a year. Jon has a great product and I believe these will be talked about for years to come. 
I shot mine at yankton and could not be happier. 

Good luck Jon, you have a great product.

If anyone has any questions feel free to contact me. 

anyone want to buy a doinker stabilizer?


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

ttt for a awesome guy and some sweet stabs


----------



## rotor205 (Oct 23, 2007)

*v bars ???*

are you going to be making v bar systems as well
looking forward to the web site
could you send me the address when its up??


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Yep Jon will be designing v bars as well.




rotor205 said:


> are you going to be making v bar systems as well
> looking forward to the web site
> could you send me the address when its up??


----------



## semo88 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm interested in something as a hunting-only stabilizer. Where can I find out a little bit more about them? Do I just need to hold off until the site is up?


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

semo88 said:


> I'm interested in something as a hunting-only stabilizer. Where can I find out a little bit more about them? Do I just need to hold off until the site is up?


Working on the website. Should be up in the next week or so.


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

ttt again


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

x-ring said:


> A look at the black on black option. This one is for schling_us. Thought I would post a quick picture.


That looks awesome.Let us know when these are available.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Looking better and better with each pic:thumb:

Are you going to make any weights for the back hole in that bow you have?:wink:


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Jon is emailing me some pics of a hunter class stabilizer. Cant wait to see what he has in mind. Need to take a big Jon son into the woods this fall.


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

*The website...*

Splash page of the website is up. Product information and pricing will be up towards the end of the month. Check back for updates.

www.bigJONson.net


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

x-ring said:


> Splash page of the website is up. Product information and pricing will be up towards the end of the month. Check back for updates.
> 
> www.bigJONson.net


theink doesntwork for me jon


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

archerykid12 said:


> theink doesntwork for me jon


http://www.bigjonson.net/


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Jayhawk said:


> http://www.bigjonson.net/


thanks


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

ttt for today


----------



## cl0uder (Jul 31, 2008)

I like the Big Graphic and the name. Memorable.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Very nice. like to be one of the 200 AT-ers :wink:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Unk Bond said:


> Very nice. like to be one of the 200 AT-ers :wink:


i think i will have to be one of the first 200 too i realy like what i see and i know jon is a great guy


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

To the top for some sweet stix..............


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

ttt again


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

Up.


----------



## mattcrov (Apr 12, 2006)

PM sent....


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

Up again.........


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

ttt for jon


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

up


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

ttt for a great guy


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

Up for the day


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

My sources tell me 

That there maybe some "snazzy" things in the future as well


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

Bump it up.


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

damnit, i never get to save any money.

wonder if i will be selling my shrewd's?


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

ursonvs said:


> damnit, i never get to save any money.
> 
> wonder if i will be selling my shrewd's?



The Magic Eight-Ball says
"It's Highly Proabable"






To the top for the day.............


----------



## ssfx (Dec 13, 2005)

Got a 20" stab about 2 weeks ago. They are beautiful, extremely well made, you can't go wrong.


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

Let's see some pics guys!

I've got side bars on the way for my C4 and will post up as soon as I get them!


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I am anxiously awaiting a hunter class stabilizer for my hunting bow. Will post pics upon arrival.


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

I have been shooting my big jonson stabilizers for a couple weeks now and these things are flat out sweet. I will try to get some pics posted here in the next few days. Nobody will be disapointed w/ these stabs!!


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

Here we go!!!


big JONson stabs all the way around on the C4


SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cl0uder (Jul 31, 2008)

Anybody know when these will be available to buy?


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 8, 2008)

OK, i need a set!!! How do we get them?


----------



## AF_TT (Aug 24, 2008)

Give us what we want!!! Really thought those look great!


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

cl0uder said:


> Anybody know when these will be available to buy?


October 1 is the date for the website to be updated and going. Want to make sure all the product is ready and available to send out as soon as purchased.


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

Thanks for the interest everyone! My machinist is finishing setting up his new CNC machine and it looks like everything should be good to go around Oct. 1st unless there is a problem with the new machine. The stabilizers posted here are a very very small run of parts done to check tolerences and overall look before I go full production with the new CNC. I will have a few products to offer on the website and am looking forward to working with many of you. I also have some very *big* things in the works as well that I think many will be interested in. :zip:


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweet stuff!!!

Love the side bars I've got!!

Balance out great and look even better!


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

x-ring said:


> Thanks for the interest everyone! My machinist is finishing setting up his new CNC machine and it looks like everything should be good to go around Oct. 1st unless there is a problem with the new machine. The stabilizers posted here are a very very small run of parts done to check tolerences and overall look before I go full production with the new CNC. I will have a few products to offer on the website and am looking forward to working with many of you. I also have some very *big* things in the works as well that I think many will be interested in. :zip:


Bump


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

x-ring said:


> Thanks for the interest everyone! My machinist is finishing setting up his new CNC machine and it looks like everything should be good to go around Oct. 1st unless there is a problem with the new machine. The stabilizers posted here are a very very small run of parts done to check tolerences and overall look before I go full production with the new CNC. I will have a few products to offer on the website and am looking forward to working with many of you. I also have some very *big* things in the works as well that I think many will be interested in. :zip:


I don't even have a regular one yet....and here you go teasing me with more "New Stuff" :doh:


----------



## NDarcher (Oct 27, 2006)

*Stabilizer*

ttt


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

Great stuff!!!!


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

*Update*

Working on the X,Y,and Z drivers as we speak for the CNC. Got a little delayed....looking to be about 15 more days. Just thought I would keep everyone in the loop. I will be starting a countdown after this weekend!  Plenty of stabilizers will be ready for indoor season have no fear! :darkbeer:

Wonder what this could be....... :zip:


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

x-ring said:


> Working on the X,Y,and Z drivers as we speak for the CNC. Got a little delayed....looking to be about 15 more days. Just thought I would keep everyone in the loop. I will be starting a countdown after this weekend!  Plenty of stabilizers will be ready for indoor season have no fear! :darkbeer:
> 
> Wonder what this could be....... :zip:


I think I have the complete series of photo's on my desktop, let me post them for all to see...............LOL..........


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

S4 300-60 said:


> I think I have the complete series of photo's on my desktop, let me post them for all to see...............LOL..........


I could update the website.........if I had the pics!


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

Jayhawk said:


> I could update the website.........if I had the pics!


 come on ronn get going.:wink:


----------



## kkaldor (Sep 28, 2006)

TTT for some very nice looking stabs!! I'm sure they're nothing but the best quality and performance to match! Can't wait to see more.

Sent you a PM.


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

TTT


Some of the best performing stabs available!!


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 8, 2008)

The suspense is killing me!!!!!


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

jakeeib said:


> The suspense is killing me!!!!!


I know I'm ready for a "big" surprise!!


----------



## boaritupya (Jul 28, 2004)

*?????*

So, what's happening so far???????:noidea:


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

Powdercoating powdercoating powdercoating....that is what's happening. I will be busy with that through the weekend as I have about 400 parts to get into the oven. Should be ready to go by next weekend...so just about 10 more days and the website will be open for orders I will start shipping product. Thanks for the extreme patience.


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

x-ring said:


> Powdercoating powdercoating powdercoating....that is what's happening. I will be busy with that through the weekend as I have about 400 parts to get into the oven. Should be ready to go by next weekend...so just about 10 more days and the website will be open for orders I will start shipping product. Thanks for the extreme patience.


Thanks for the update Jon. :thumb:


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for the update Jon!


I can't wait and I already have a set!!


----------



## boaritupya (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for the up date, looking forward to checking them out on the web site


----------



## schling_us (Aug 24, 2006)

Here they are. You could say Jon has got more than enough powdercoating to do, here's SOME of the parts ready for coating. Just another teaser I guess


----------



## Big B (Feb 18, 2006)

I can't wait!


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

WEBSITE IS UP!!!!!!!!!!

ready to purchase direct from website!

www.bigjonson.net


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Awesome cant wait I am getting a hunter class for my hunting bow 1" dia.




Jayhawk said:


> WEBSITE IS UP!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ready to purchase direct from website!
> 
> www.bigjonson.net


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

*Thanks for the support everyone.*

All orders are shipped. Keep your eyes open for new products to be avail. in Dec. For all archers attending the Presley's shoot in IL, I will have 4 new stabilizer prototypes with me for everyone to test out and shoot. Some very BIG things are on their way. :thumbs_up


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

up ttt


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

*Happy Holidays!*

Hope everyone had a happy Thanksgiving! 

Orders continue to ship....I even have product in route to Hawaii and Canada! Thank you all for the business.


----------



## NDarcher (Oct 27, 2006)

*bigJONson stabilization*

Up for the Christmas season!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

great product here guys these are top notch


----------



## NDarcher (Oct 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## NDarcher (Oct 27, 2006)

*Don't forget the stocking stuffers!!*

Up for christmas!


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Check out the way the blackout Big JONsons go with the Hoyt Blackout color on my Vantage Elite! :darkbeer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

SuperX said:


> Check out the way the blackout Big JONsons go with the Hoyt Blackout color on my Vantage Elite! :darkbeer:


looks great cant wait to get mine for my new shadowcat elite


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

archerykid12 said:


> looks great cant wait to get mine for my new shadowcat elite


Post up when it comes!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

SuperX said:


> Check out the way the blackout Big JONsons go with the Hoyt Blackout color on my Vantage Elite! :darkbeer:


That looks sweet! :star:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

bump it up


----------



## KYSCOTT (Dec 26, 2008)

This is probably a dum question but can the side bar be used on the front since it is shorter for hunting situations. Never used a side bar so what I'm asking is will it thread into the front. Sharp looking stabilizers!!! nice to be able to keep the weight down on a stabilizer and it still get the job done with forward weight.:shade:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

KYSCOTT said:


> This is probably a dum question but can the side bar be used on the front since it is shorter for hunting situations. Never used a side bar so what I'm asking is will it thread into the front. Sharp looking stabilizers!!! nice to be able to keep the weight down on a stabilizer and it still get the job done with forward weight.:shade:


The side bar has the same bolt/threads as a front bar. It's essentially just a short version of the longer bars so it could certainly be used up front.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Should have my 24" front bar early next week cant wait to get it. Gonna try one of the 1" dia shorter versions of the Big Jonson on my next years hunting rig as well!!


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

*Side Bars*

Here is a set Jon and I came up w/ for my 3D setup!

Got a 28in. on its way also

Myself and Jon agrees, the inserted endcaps have a cleaner finished look than the outserts do IMHO 

I waited to post these until he was up and running w/ his machinist and materials if your interested in something like this

Jon is a stand up guy and a real asset to the archery community!!!

His stabilizers and customer service are second to none

Thanks Jon


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

pics of my big jonson


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

archerykid12 said:


> pics of my big jonson


looks great!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

SuperX said:


> looks great!


thanks


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Just checking in on these "prototypes" I'm hearing about....are we any closer :tongue:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

itchyfinger said:


> Just checking in on these "prototypes" I'm hearing about....are we any closer :tongue:


i think so looked like in some of the pics at the iowa pro am that dee starnes i believe was holding one of them i can assure you the type of stab she is holding is awesome but i dont want to spoil it for jon just in case he doesnt want the beans spilled


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> i think so looked like in some of the pics at the iowa pro am that dee starnes i believe was holding one of them i can assure you the type of stab she is holding is awesome but i dont want to spoil it for jon just in case he doesnt want the beans spilled


I'm in the stab market....I'm itching to see and hear about these before pulling the trigger on a BS XL :wink:


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

We are close. I have been testing the prototype for a few months now. I don't want to release something unless I am 100% sure it is ready. I will say it is unlike anything currently available and I will probably be taking pre-orders and/or having a booth at indoor nationals if all the components arrive on time. :thumbs_up


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

x-ring said:


> We are close. I have been testing the prototype for a few months now. I don't want to release something unless I am 100% sure it is ready. I will say it is unlike anything currently available and I will probably be taking pre-orders and/or having a booth at indoor nationals if all the components arrive on time. :thumbs_up


sounds great jon alot of people will be very happy with these new stabs


----------



## cl0uder (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Jon do you still want that work done? PM me please.


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

clouder - 

PM sent :thumbs_up


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*Big Johnson Stabilizers*

I have been shooting them a couple years now.... 
shot a 597 41 x vegas with it saturday and a 300 20x vegas monday. 
Thanks JON! :darkbeer:


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Jon -
Nice visiting with you in Iowa, keep me posted on the progress of your stabs. I may be interested in trying them!  :thumbs_up

John Lien


----------



## Jeff Heeg (Nov 24, 2005)

Folks, I was lucky enough to have the opportunity to see Jon’s new stabs first hand, all I can say is the pictures don’t do any justice to the real thing. These stabs are awesome very clean with a sharp looking finish, when duplicating the reaction to a shot there was no flexing or harmonic resonations. This will be a stabilizer and side bar that’s going to do well in the competitive venue, ultra light allowing anyone to set up any of the weights for a perfect balance and yet rock solid eliminating any chance movement from flexing or resonating while focusing on the X. 

Jessica as particular as she is about her equipment and myself are looking forward to using bigJONson Stabs when it counts the most, and that’s on the line.

Detail and Workmanship at its Best :tongue:


----------



## cl0uder (Jul 31, 2008)

x-ring said:


> clouder -
> 
> PM sent :thumbs_up


I think you may have forgotten to hit send. :thumbs_up


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*these are good.*

thanks!


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

Where are the stabs for hunters?


----------



## B&C Bones (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm really liking the stabs, :thumbs_up


----------



## NDarcher (Oct 27, 2006)

Up for some great products for a great guy!


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

:ninja: waiting patiently for a reveal


----------



## FuzzyD (Aug 24, 2004)

itchyfinger said:


> :ninja: waiting patiently for a reveal


So am I , I need a little info and I am ready to order !!


----------



## RIPNROR (May 7, 2007)

Me also sent a pm last week no reply yet so idk????


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Guys-
Jon was shooting out in Vegas. I'm sure he'll get back to you soon. :thumbs_up

Lien2


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Just recieved my 23" Front Rod a little over a week ago, and loving it thus far on my Elite XLR. Added a few extra weights since the XLR is pretty light in mass weight. Holds like a dream. Its all up to me now!! These stabs are very stiff and rigid. I also have a 28" front rod as well I am playing with. Cant wait to get my 1" diameter hunter with the granular material. Will be on my hunting bow next fall. Looking at about a 10" 12-13 oz. completed stabilizer with the weights.


----------



## rzr2510 (Jan 18, 2009)

the site is still under construction?! i would really like to see these and their prices


----------



## notbulbous (Jun 26, 2007)

rzr2510 said:


> the site is still under construction?! i would really like to see these and their prices


the link to the products from the main page doesn't work. but you can get to it directly with this link

http://www.bigjonson.net/products

:wink:


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

ttt :darkbeer:


----------



## thechad797 (Sep 9, 2006)

*cant wait*

just talked to jon what a great guy sending me some products cant wait to see the finish and of course feel and see how they shoot. he's been on vacationin mexico and been caling everybody back tha has left him a poc . once again a super nice guy. i will for sure leave a report on them compareded to a new X10. happy shooting fellow archers


----------



## Acts 4:12 (Jul 4, 2007)

I just talked with Jon today and orderd my new Big JONson set up. I cant wait to shoot with this new set up. Just a super nice guy to work with,ecellent costomer service. I will give more feed back when i recieve it


----------



## 14 ring (Jun 30, 2007)

*mmmmmmm*

good looking stab where can i get my hands on one and how much do they run wanna try a 30"


----------



## Acts 4:12 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Big JONson*

I have known Jon for quite some time. I got to see one of his stabilizers at a tournament that I attended. I have had the privillage to shoot one of his new proto type stabilizers that he has been working on. I just recieved my set up a couple of days ago. They are an awsome stabilizer. Jon has been developing this stabilizer for about three years. It really looks great,clean,crisp and extremely well built. The side rods are crafted the same way. I couldn't ask for anything better. This stabilizer holds like a rock. I found that when I shot it, there was no vibration or hand shock in it. I have a older x-10 and have been playing around with the new x-10. NO COMPARISION. There is a lot of vibration in the x-10. I'm so glad that i switched to the Big JONson. I will not own another stabilizer. This is the best stabilizer that i have ever owned. Keep up the excellent work Jon.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Is Jon still around here? Have not seen him post for a while and no new info on the big JONson stabs. Still looking for the 'big' one :wink:


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I now he was waiting on materials for more stabs but believe he is back up and running he was online yesterday.


----------



## thechad797 (Sep 9, 2006)

*big j is the best*

:thumbs_upI've trying out one of his new stab and side rods for 2 almost two weeks and let me tell you these are the best i've shot with. hands down bar none period.. me and act 412 have been testing them against a brand new x10 and a old x10 way to much hand shock in those two stabs the new x10 just shakes when shot. Spec.A. superstick multi w tune rod, does the same thing it is too flimsy and if you try to rest your bow it feels like you gonna snap in half. These *BIG JONSONB] stabilzers are very solid built, excellent craftmanship very top notch. the weights are also machined very well. i can not say enough about JON and his BIG JONSON  line of stabilzers. i spent about an hour on the phone taling to him about his products he is very knowledgeable and extremely sincere one of the most polite poeple i have met i will recommend im and his products to anyone oh just in case i forgot to say i love these stabs*


----------



## norbyx (Jul 17, 2009)

Well I tested mine this week. I got it used (lucky) here in the forum. I like the stab very much, just wished I could get the side stabs as well to match the set. Unfortunately I send a PM to Jon with no success. I would like to know if someone has any side stabs that would like to sell or if they know how to contact Jon to see if he can provide with some. I would love to see more stabilizers like this one, and not see it like a rare stab that I was lucky enough to buy.


----------



## Chequamegon (Apr 7, 2006)

Jon, what is the status of the model you had last winter?

Eric


----------



## vegas steve (Jan 14, 2007)

any updates on these stabs? i like the oversize tubes. interested in trying a set of these


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Any updates on the stabs and are they still making them ? The
site will not work! Did they stop making the stabs ?


----------



## jcrain2 (Dec 1, 2009)

Can we still get these?


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

jcrain2 said:


> Can we still get these?


jon has had some family issues and also has another baby coming and is going to take care of his family before he gets going with the stabilizers. hopefully the end of this summer he will be up and running again.


----------



## blake furlow (Dec 20, 2008)

are you going to be at nationals??? and also are these stabalizers abuyable price and wont break the bank:shade:


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Dont quote me on this but not 100% Jons stabs are available for purchase at this point in time. He has had some shoulder problems, and other things going on that has halted his production momentarily. I do believe he will be back up and running in the near future.. Dont believe he is going to be at nationals. If you talk with AT member xswanted at Louisville he can probably give you more information. He will be shooting one of Jons creations and the oversized tube!


----------



## blake furlow (Dec 20, 2008)

how much does one of these bad boys cost?


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I believe the new ones will be in that $100.00 price range but dont quote me.
low;1057382354]how much does one of these bad boys cost?[/QUOTE]


----------



## vegas steve (Jan 14, 2007)

Twinsfan said:


> jon has had some family issues and also has another baby coming and is going to take care of his family before he gets going with the stabilizers. hopefully the end of this summer he will be up and running again.


he could at least let everyone know whats going on. there is quite a few people interested in these.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

He doesnt frequent AT much anymore, and we just let you know through this thread whats going on. Family obligations, baby coming, and Jon has been out of shooting for awhile as well due to a shoulder injury. He isnt making any stabilizers at the moment.




vegas steve said:


> he could at least let everyone know whats going on. there is quite a few people interested in these.


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

vegas steve said:


> he could at least let everyone know whats going on. there is quite a few people interested in these.


Hi vegas steve,

Jon is not making the stabilizers at this point. As others have said he has other obligations at this point in time, I think you and others would agree your life and family comes first, then your hobbies.

I can say that Jon will most likely be making stabs again in the future, he has some great ideas that he has showed me. I've shot them and they are pretty cool. Bryan Helland shot one of the huge ones at Vegas, I've been using my one inch model for the last year or so, and they are equal to anything on the market.

Again thanks for the interest, I'm sure Jon would love to be able to get going again and get these things to anybody that wants one and I believe he will!

Thanks 

Justin Uhlir


----------

